# "First" Sigma 50/1.4 Art Test



## JumboShrimp (Feb 28, 2014)

Photo Rumors has posted a brief but informative test of the Sigma vs. other 50-55/1.4s here:

http://photorumors.com/

Looks like it could stack up pretty well to the Otus ...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 28, 2014)

Good find...

Given the lenses it is being compared to, it looks like it will be priced around 1000$... which i don't think is unreasonable given it's apparent performance!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 28, 2014)

Sweet! Thanks for posting! It looks pretty good 

If anyone is around these parts, please go and film the AF speed on the distance scale and tell us! 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9171


----------

